# House Prints Flipped



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have a set of prints for a new house and the house is actually flipped/mirrored from the prints, what is the easiest way to read the prints so they match the way the house is built? 
Short of ordering a set of "mirrored" prints that is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Take a pic with a tablet you get a mirror image!


----------



## kharasym (Jul 3, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> If you have a set of prints for a new house and the house is actually flipped/mirrored from the prints, what is the easiest way to read the prints so they match the way the house is built?
> Short of ordering a set of "mirrored" prints that is.


Tape the prints to the window then take a picture of them and print them

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

kharasym said:


> Tape the prints to the window then take a picture of them and print them
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


?:blink:?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> ?:blink:?


Take the pic from the back side is what he is saying.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Take the pic from the back side is what he is saying.


:thumbsup:

I can read them but it's taking longer than I want having to stop and reverse it in my head.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I can read them but it's taking longer than I want having to stop and reverse it in my head.


His method would work but all the words will be backwards! 

Myself, I'd ask the builder for a set with the correct perspective.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> His method would work but all the words will be backwards!
> 
> Myself, I'd ask the builder for a set with the correct perspective.


I'll ask but think it might be too late. They're ready for me to start and I didn't know they "flipped" it until I went by to drop off some material.
Builder said it took him an extra day and half to lay it out as he didn't have the right prints either.

Turns out the owner(s) decided to build two houses with one "mirrored".

The next one will be right!:icon_wink:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Turns out the owner(s) decided to build two houses with one "mirrored".


So how much does he expect to save by not providing two sets of proper plans?

I hated when I was an apprentice and did tract houses... We always had reversed plans.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> I'll ask but think it might be too late. They're ready for me to start and I didn't know they "flipped" it until I went by to drop off some material.
> Builder said it took him an extra day and half to lay it out as he didn't have the right prints either.
> 
> Turns out the owner(s) decided to build two houses with one "mirrored".
> ...


I have ran into like that once a while with reversed or mirrored plans and can get ya in suprise if not aware of it.

escpally with uilitys layout that what useally get it.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have ran into like that once a while with reversed or mirrored plans and can get ya in suprise if not aware of it.
> 
> escpally with uilitys layout that what useally get it.


Yeah , watch your door swings too. Don't put switches on wrong
side of doorways.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Yeah , watch your door swings too. Don't put switches on wrong
> side of doorways.


Ya that also .,, that why I try to becarefull with reversed plans and from time to time I will cuss up something along the way.,,


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

lighterup said:


> Yeah , watch your door swings too. Don't put switches on wrong
> side of doorways.


I called the builder and had him tell me the door swings while I walked through. I marked the hinge side on each door as he told me!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> I called the builder and had him tell me the door swings while I walked through. I marked the hinge side on each door as he told me!


I'd have sign off that he did that with you.

I don't trust anyone with things like that.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We don't do tract houses, but I just want to know. Is the budget that tight they can't have a set for every configuration of home they do?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Prints, you got prints!?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Hold the drawings up over your head, now they are correct.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

The software I use to draw electrical plans has one tool icon that flips the drawing in a second. If may be easy to get one printed. Ask?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Take a pic with a tablet you get a mirror image!


This!
Even a cell phone
Take a pic and rotate it

ANSWERE THE QUESTION STEVIE!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't wire anymore but when I did I got the GC to mark out the kitchen and vanities on the floor.

Then I wired the place... like it was mine.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd have sign off that he did that with you.
> 
> I don't trust anyone with things like that.


Recall the problem I was having in April (this year) with a 
knucklehead on a resi addition?

Yep..he did a couple door swing changes on me after rough-in.
went back to finish and had different doors and actually tried to 
blame me for it.

I just held up print and showed him "I went by your print"..
You know what he said?

"I told you , we don't go by the print"! I just laughed....walked away from
the guy holding my belly actin like I was bustin a gut...what a d**k.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

lighterup said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have sign off that he did that with you.
> ...


It happens. I have the GC mark out the door swings, so if they are wrong, it aint my problem and I aint paying to fix it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> If you have a set of prints for a new house and the house is actually flipped/mirrored from the prints, what is the easiest way to read the prints so they match the way the house is built?
> Short of ordering a set of "mirrored" prints that is.


In the old days we used to hold them up in the air and look through the back of them.
Who would have thought anyone would ever say "take a pic with your phone and flip the image"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> In the old days we used to hold them up in the air and look through the back of them.
> Who would have thought anyone would ever say "take a pic with your phone and flip the image"


With many tablets the image is already flipped.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have never understood why anyone (including people I have worked for) would scrimp on paying for prints, or extra sets of prints. I realize that the costs add up, but just like you need the right tools to do the work (read: not harbor freight knock offs), you need the right tools (complete plans, prints, specs, submittals, etc) to install the work.

have a set printed out at your local office store.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I have never understood why anyone (including people I have worked for) would scrimp on paying for prints, or extra sets of prints. I realize that the costs add up, but just like you need the right tools to do the work (read: not harbor freight knock offs), you need the right tools (complete plans, prints, specs, submittals, etc) to install the work.
> 
> have a set printed out at your local office store.



Penny wise and pound foolish coins it nicely!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Hold it up to a mirror and take a picture?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Woulb onɘ ɘvɘnƚuɒlly ǫɘƚ ǫoob ɒƚ ɿɘɒbinǫ qɿinƚƨ dɒɔʞwɒɿbƨ ?


~C:jester:S~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Prints for a new construction house? never ever seen that before. Maybe sometimes when quoting but never on the site.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Prints for a new construction house? never ever seen that before. Maybe sometimes when quoting but never on the site.


They are talking about houses, not the shanties you throw up in Nebraska.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> They are talking about houses, not the shanties you throw up in Nebraska.


 we Don't even put locks on the doors.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> we Don't even put locks on the doors.


What about the outhouses?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Prints for a new construction house? never ever seen that before. Maybe sometimes when quoting but never on the site.


Here , it's required for a GC to leave the stamped set of approved plans on sight @ all times....now getting them to actually follow through..


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Are PDF versions available? 

We don't do residential but we put a printer on each job that will print 8x11 and 11x17 size paper. I built my last two jobs off of 11x17s and the guys didn't complain.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Are PDF versions available?
> 
> We don't do residential but we put a printer on each job that will print 8x11 and 11x17 size paper. I built my last two jobs off of 11x17s and the guys didn't complain.


Not sure if PDF version is available. I was supposed to start last week but the plumbers were not finished. Someone told me the owners had ordered another set of prints that were "mirrored". I'm going to contact them this week to see.


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hold the print up to the sun


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Come on guys, have a woman read them for you. You know she will read it a$$backwards.

Tim.


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

How many sheets are you looking at, can't be more than 1 per floor???
Buy a reversed set.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> It happens. I have the GC mark out the door swings, so if they are wrong, it aint my problem and I aint paying to fix it.


That is exactly what I do also. The only pics I give a **** about are the cabinet drawings. Maybe sometimes the vanity's.
I either walk thru with the owners or the GC.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

westcojack said:


> How many sheets are you looking at, can't be more than 1 per floor???
> Buy a reversed set.


Flipped and already roughed in


----------

